# Alumaweld Boats



## jjduckhunter (May 24, 2009)

How about the Columbia as a tender?


----------



## weiss (Dec 1, 2008)

I looked at a super v at camp and cruise about 4 years ago very nice boat.I screwed around and they sold it.:sad:.Now I have my mind set on a duck water 25'ocean series


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Columbia not a deep enough V. Alumaweld in general over priced IMO. I've been considering a North River


----------



## jjduckhunter (May 24, 2009)

Columbia has 14deg.deadrise. Sounds like they will build it with 18deg.if I want. They thought I would be happier with 14 though. Bet it all ends up at $65000+/-.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Smoker craft just came out with a carbon copy alumaweld at half the price. Heavy gauge aluminum no thrill boat. Made to take a beating. I been talking with duck water on a couple boats, but the tall sides make layout tender tough for older or out of shape hunters.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

weiss said:


> I looked at a super v at camp and cruise about 4 years ago very nice boat.I screwed around and they sold it.:sad:.Now I have my mind set on a duck water 25'ocean series





For a tender?


I hunted one time when a guy had a DW for a tender. Besides about running over the layout on a transfer(with a guy in the box), it just didn't appear to be the ideal boat for tending.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I want a coast guard aluminum boat with the rubber raft sides. Ideal big water tender with fully enclosed cab or external steering. Bank won't give me 200k


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

sswhitelightning said:


> I want a coast guard aluminum boat with the rubber raft sides. Ideal big water tender with fully enclosed cab or external steering. Bank won't give me 200k


Does that come with triple 250's on the back.....gotta beat the other boats out of the launch! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

jonesy16 said:


> Does that come with triple 250's on the back.....gotta beat the other boats out of the launch!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


You know it. If your not first your last. Especial to the merg grounds


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

sswhitelightning said:


> I want a coast guard aluminum boat with the rubber raft sides. Ideal big water tender with fully enclosed cab or external steering. Bank won't give me 200k




Be sure and get an onboard GPS while you are at it...LOL


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm a captain we use charts and compasses, just gotta remember my #2 pencils


----------



## weiss (Dec 1, 2008)

sswhitelightning said:


> Smoker craft just came out with a carbon copy alumaweld at half the price. Heavy gauge aluminum no thrill boat. Made to take a beating. I been talking with duck water on a couple boats, but the tall sides make layout tender tough for older or out of shape hunters.


What smoker craft model is it I didn't see any thing different on there web site.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

sswhitelightning said:


> You know it. If your not first your last. Especial to the merg grounds


Gotta get that cat food! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

weiss said:


> What smoker craft model is it I didn't see any thing different on there web site.




American Angler


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Go to
www.americanangler.com
The American angler boat company has some way or another teamed with smoker craft and Starcraft. It's also pricy but not as bad as alumaweld.
I'm looking at the phantom series.








It's a great boat set up for open water trolling and easy sides to run tender for layouts. I chat with dw quite often and they have a top notch duck boat, but more difficult to climb in and out of. And for me it's not what I need in a fishing boat the other 6 months a year.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I looked at the smoker. It wasn't bad but was not a fan of putting a fiberglass console on what is supposed to be a heavy gauge aluminum boat


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

sswhitelightning said:


> It's also pricy but not as bad as alumaweld.
> I'm looking at the phantom series.
> 
> 
> .




202 Offshore would make a sweet boat. Add a kicker and a bow mount w/ auto pilot for bottom bouncing on bay and you would be in business from ice out until freeze out.


But, 40k+ is still too rich for my blood but I can dream can't I?


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

TSS Caddis said:


> I looked at the smoker. It wasn't bad but was not a fan of putting a fiberglass console on what is supposed to be a heavy gauge aluminum boat


Yea I know. Maybe extra weight is needed. I know the alumawelds are tough but give your back and butt a intro to prison life on a rough day. Not all options included the 2,000 dollar air ride captains chair. I love a open back in a boat plan, but front steering is rough riding.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

In all seriousness has anyone besides me considered a 22 foot plus tritoon with the semi v dropped middle toon option. They come with 300hp motors and cruise at 50 mph. Plenty of room for gear and people. A couple dealers at the boat show looked at me like I should lay off the crack when I ran my ideas by them. There is one guy on the salmon forum running a tri toon salmon fishing with no issue to my understanding. I'd like a demo ride in 5 footers this August after ice goes away


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

sswhitelightning said:


> In all seriousness has anyone besides me considered a 22 foot plus tritoon with the semi v dropped middle toon option. They come with 300hp motors and cruise at 50 mph. Plenty of room for gear and people. A couple dealers at the boat show looked at me like I should lay off the crack when I ran my ideas by them. There is one guy on the salmon forum running a tri toon salmon fishing with no issue to my understanding. I'd like a demo ride in 5 footers this August after ice goes away





Oh hell, you may as well even get a hard top...LOL.


----------

